# Store bought prop score



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So one of the drivers at the store I work for came back from a delivery he was doing with this store bought prop. I guess the customer gave it to him instead of giving a tip. It sat in the back of the truck for about a month. We named it and said it was the watch dog so nobody steals anything from the truck. He knew I liked it so he decided to give it to me. He has been at my haunt so he knows it will have a good home...









Thanks Jesus!! <--- Driver's name


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice, do you have a plan or scene figured out for him yet?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing is great! You have a friend in Jesus!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, he's so cute!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cool looking critter. Nice score.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

reminds me of gollum from the hobbit/lotr cartoons only a bit scarier! Good fortune smiles upon you!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohh hes ugly.. I like it


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great score Jeff. Do you have a name for him? I can't wait to see how you "use" him.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

fick209 said:


> Very nice, do you have a plan or scene figured out for him yet?


Yes...I have a witch/swampy forest scene already in my haunt. Its perfect. I think I might try some LED spot lighting to show off some of the detail.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

he needs some pro activ cream....

-BYH


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> That thing is great! You have a friend in Jesus!


He's great. I have a pretty good frog that I put next to my witch...but he's not as angry as that guy. jdubbya said it best. You do have a friend in Jesus.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> Great score Jeff. Do you have a name for him? I can't wait to see how you "use" him.


We named it Lukas its suppose to be the spanish word for daffy. I'll post a pic of him in his natural environment..


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

As promised here are some pics of Lukas in his natural environment...if yer quiet you will be able to see him snatch up a small rat with his tongue.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice gift. It's great to have friends that gift this kind of stuff.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like him with that lighting, it does bring the details out...great score!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you have great friends! He is so creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he's waiting for a door-to-door salesman to show up


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that's great - it is nice to have friends!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he's very cool


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Where'd my rat go....
Cool score, great habitat.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the detial that still shows up under the lights! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great score! I love it when people show up and give me fun things like that. I had to do a double take at the size. He's actually pretty big.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> Great score! I love it when people show up and give me fun things like that. I had to do a double take at the size. He's actually pretty big.


yeah ...he measures about 22" high. Has some weight to him too. Like picking up a small child.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! He is kinda gross and creepy, but I also kind of find him adorable in a strange kinda way! hehe I've always been into ugly-cute.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

That is an awesome score!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he's cute. I have a similar one, but as stated earlier... not nearly as mean looking. Cool score.

I think you should take him on the train to a NJ/PA MNT.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like him I bet with a strobe light people will be scared of him! I think some fog will be nice as well!


----------

